# OK here goes.  A question. Updated Pics!



## T-N-T (Dec 6, 2013)

So, I hunt MY pond.  I will not be setting up on Anyone else in the morning.  I do Not hunt public land for many reasons.  I am Not a "trending" duck hunter.

If a small group of ducks is coming in to a pond, say 4 or 5 acres,  How much should I call them?  I have a few decoys I put out.  Should I just make enough noise for them to look in the direction of the decoys and then shut up?
Last week, I called and about 4 or 5 groups of birds circled my way and looked.  I called a little wile they were over head and they left...  I am No expert caller I know.  But I have never hunted with someone who knows what they are doing.
I am thinking in the morning I should just call, let the birds circle toward me and then let the decoys do the work? 
I literally have only seen duck hunting on TV.  And I know that sounds really dumb.  But I dont know a soul that duck hunts other than my cousin who is 18.  And he only started a few years ago because I told him I had discovered a new type of wing shooting we had been missing out on when I bought my land, which has a beaver pond I share with another landowner.
Also I believe these ducks to be mallards.  They quake a little.  I hear them from the house while not hunting.  I have Lots of wood ducks but they mostly are passing only.  
In years past we are Lucky to get a few mallards in.  But his year I seem to have a hand full of groups that are coming most mornings.  And well, I want to kill them all.  I just cant help it.
Thanks!!!


----------



## goob (Dec 6, 2013)

Im no expert either, but if they circle overhead like you said, I would keep still and quiet and see if they drop in on top of you(considering you called and they took off). I'd call just enough to let them know you are there and hopefully they will fall in on your decoys. A few years ago in Arkansas we had the same problem, had a piece of private flooded timber, had many ducks come over but would flare if we touched a call(especially later on in the morning). We pretty much stopped calling when they were overhead and let the decoys work/shake a little.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 6, 2013)

Stand to reason.  If one thing fails,  try to do the opposite...  I will be calling more cautiously in the morning and see.


----------



## copperheadmike (Dec 6, 2013)

I am by no means an expert either but I know a little bit. When you call, try to call when the ducks are not looking. For example, when you first see them and are trying to get their attention or when they are moving away from you. If they are circling above your spread, be quiet and as still as you can. 

If you have time tonight, rig up a couple of your decoys or a homemade jerk rig of some kind. The motion in your spread will work far better than calling once you have their attention. 

Good luck man, hope you get to knock down some birds.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 6, 2013)

By no means am I ever gonna be a grand champion called, but I was taught to call at wing tips and tail feathers.  Get their attention first and as they circle call to get them to turn if they are coming towards you be quite.  It's worked for me


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 6, 2013)

See this is what I was lacking.  I really should have had the common sense to carry over from turkeys...  Dont call a turkey when he has his neck stretched out "looking" for the hen...


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 6, 2013)

just kind hit them a little here and there, dont do a whole lot let your deeks work. and try not to look up, thats the hardest thing to not do. good luck and post some pics!!!


----------



## andrewdixon101 (Dec 6, 2013)

in my experience around here movement on the water has drawn attention more than calling ever has.  Jerk string works wonders.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey look!  A civil duck-help thread!  
Thanks guys!  I just never really came over to the Waterfowl forum before.  Dont know why.  But I am learning so much so fast I know I will have better results soon.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 6, 2013)

Ha I don't mind given what little information I might know to make someone a better hunter keeps from running into yahoos that set up 50 yards away, shoot at ducks 120 yards, and wear hunter orange hats while duck hunting.  So if you got a question I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Dec 6, 2013)

do you have any movement in your decoys like a jerk string or mojo or something that might help it seem natural


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Dec 6, 2013)

I agree with others that a jerk string on 2-4 of your dekes will be your best option.  The only calling I would attempt is one short 3 note hail call while they are flying away from you in their circling. If you are blowing your air on your reed with a "2" sound in your mouth, the quick 3 note hail would be: 2222222   222  222. Meaning one long hail note that starts low and finishes high with stronger air, followed by 2 short hail notes that are low using low air pressure. Hope this makes sense as it is difficult to put into words.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Dec 6, 2013)

If you get their attention quit calling and see how they react if they start to leave tap them right as they turn away.  Sometimes they like to be called at sometimes not.  It changes day to day and from group to group some days.  Motion in the decoys and calling to tips and tails is the standard advice, because 90% of the time that is what works.  If you can get their attention without a spinner a jerk string and soft minimal calling is the way to go.  This is what makes duck hunting so appealing to me, is the never ending learning curve of calling, set ups, and dog work.  Nothing better.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 6, 2013)

WhiteStoneGuy said:


> I agree with others that a jerk string on 2-4 of your dekes will be your best option.  The only calling I would attempt is one short 3 note hail call while they are flying away from you in their circling. If you are blowing your air on your reed with a "2" sound in your mouth, the quick 3 note hail would be: 2222222   222  222. Meaning one long hail note that starts low and finishes high with stronger air, followed by 2 short hail notes that are low using low air pressure. Hope this makes sense as it is difficult to put into words.



OK,  I think I actually understand what you saying.  I will try it and see how it plays out.
I also just threw a roll of cord in my decoy bag.  Time to tie up some jerk strings!


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 6, 2013)

For smaller ponds I have always had the best luck with movement on the water. You only need a hand full of decoys and a jerk cord on one...Or depending on where you are hiding, if in the water, you can just make ripples with your feet/legs to get the decoys moving pretty good. Just remember "be where the ducks want to be" and you will have much success. 

Post up some pics after you whack them in the morning!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks Johnny!   IF they come around?  I should have a much better chance now.


----------



## goob (Dec 6, 2013)

I rigged up ONE string, but tied 2 or 3 decoys on it. I put my weight past the very end duck and made it long enough to rest on the bottom(was in knee deep water).So when I jerk the tag end all of them move a little but kinda stay in the same place(due to the weight on the end). This may not be the "standard duck hunter way" but it sure worked for us in Arkansas. Don't laugh at my Paint skills. You get the idea lol.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 6, 2013)

goob said:


> I rigged up ONE string, but tied 2 or 3 decoys on it. I put my weight past the very end duck and made it long enough to rest on the bottom(was in knee deep water).So when I jerk the tag end all of them move a little but kinda stay in the same place(due to the weight on the end). This may not be the "standard duck hunter way" but it sure worked for us in Arkansas. Don't laugh at my Paint skills. You get the idea lol.



MANN where can I get me some of them green head decoys in that picture


----------



## pignjig10lb (Dec 6, 2013)

JERK LINE  That is the way to go, give movement and


----------



## goob (Dec 6, 2013)

steelshotslayer said:


> MANN where can I get me some of them green head decoys in that picture



Aight slacker I said no laughing at my paint skills. I could have spent 30 minutes on photoshop but he got the idea.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Get their attention then shut up.  If they start to leave, call em back.  As said previous times before, motion on the water is better than calling.


----------



## triton196 (Dec 6, 2013)

ill throw in my two cents from my experience. only call if they are going away and maybe just give them a quack that's if they are circling to land. around here ive noticed they just come in on small ponds. remember ducks will land with the wind to their face. also make sure you don't look up and your camo is on point and your hid good the slightest little thing like the top of a shell box can throw them off. also set your deks up some on one side and some on the other with a big landing area between them ive noticed that works better for me. im no expert ive just been fortunate to go with some experienced guys and im passing on what ive been told and noticed. good luck and post pics.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 7, 2013)

So I am out of the water early today.  My sister is graduating form Valdosta State and I simply must be a good brother and get over there to see.
This morning we went to where we saw some ducks land on there own last week.  Set out 4 decoys and one on a string.  It Really got there attention too!  
I killed the very first duck we saw.  Woody hen. 
Then a little while later we started getting some small groups come close.  Knocked down another bird only to never recover it...
HAd a group of 7 (mallards I think) come and circle.  I did like you said-  Call the shut up.  Tug Tug Tug on string and they just didnt want to commit.  Then they circled And well, I camoed my boat up yesterday and only did one side.  I thought I would have cover from the bank on the other and it got dark so I just stopped working on it.
Well, the birds I know got spooky but they held there circle?  Then another large group fell in with them.  Then a few pairs and 3 somes came and went....   Holy Moly was it exciting!!  
But they wouldnt come in.  A few times birds cupped up and dropped a bit then backed out.  Took a while for them to leave too...
I know it was my fault for not finishing boat.  But I really had not even expected to use it.   We usually just stand near the bank against a tree or clump of grass.  (worked fine in the past)
But I really wanted to used the jerk string and have cover with my home-made-bamboo-jonboat-blind for calling and such...
Either way, It was a great morning.   And if I had not been sitting in a boat that looked just like a boat from the air on the back side, I know I would have had a bunch of ducks killed.
Also,  Question-  When they circled us,  They "chattered" a few times....  What gives?


----------



## arkie1 (Dec 7, 2013)

*that chattering*

Was their laughter at your unfinished blind. Birds do that alot while they are flying. Also known as a feed chuckle. Remember that sound and mimic it. That and a simple quack will get you farther than anything else when trying to work ducks.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 7, 2013)

I think there just simple confusion on the ducks part...   Is that half a boat?  Why hasnt it sank to bottom?  Now it seems to have vanished...

I simply thought the location I was to set up in I could get into the grass and trees.  I could not.  I have failed myself this morning on this one.  But tomorrow,  I will have a different plan all together.  no worries


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 7, 2013)

goob said:


> I rigged up ONE string, but tied 2 or 3 decoys on it. I put my weight past the very end duck and made it long enough to rest on the bottom(was in knee deep water).So when I jerk the tag end all of them move a little but kinda stay in the same place(due to the weight on the end). This may not be the "standard duck hunter way" but it sure worked for us in Arkansas. Don't laugh at my Paint skills. You get the idea lol.



Goob-  Im about to start tying this up now.  Thanks!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 7, 2013)

if you hunt a spot to you can mess it up for a while!


----------



## hrstille (Dec 7, 2013)

Don't pressure the birds to much. They will leave. I rotate my spots. I won't hunt the same spot twice in a week. If we shoot a bunch in a spot I'll let it rest for 2 weeks. If you pressure a spot to much you won't have any late season birds.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 8, 2013)

I try to only duck hunt my pond once a week.  One weekend morning.  Then deer hunt the other morning.  Then when deer season goes out I try to rotate around to some smaller, less productive ponds in the area.  But I have access to 4 ponds....  So its easy to move.
Again thanks for to advise!  I know there are others creeping on here that are learning too, and I know they appreciate it too.


----------



## paulito (Dec 8, 2013)

Just thinking outside the box a bit from some past experience.  Give no decoys a try. With a small pond like yours, you may be dealing with a couple of groups of birds that are used to having your pond all to themselves. Now they show up and see bids in their landing hole and wonder what gives. Its worth a shot seeming as from what i read you keep a good eye on this pond and tend to know where the birds "want" to be. you can always throw out a few blocks later in the morning if it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 8, 2013)

paulito said:


> Just thinking outside the box a bit from some past experience.  Give no decoys a try. With a small pond like yours, you may be dealing with a couple of groups of birds that are used to having your pond all to themselves. Now they show up and see bids in their landing hole and wonder what gives. Its worth a shot seeming as from what i read you keep a good eye on this pond and tend to know where the birds "want" to be. you can always throw out a few blocks later in the morning if it doesn't seem to be working.



That how we used to hunt it.  Show up, hope like heck they landed....
I will be changing it up some for sure though.  I dont like to educate too much.  Be it ducks deer or turkey.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 8, 2013)

Topher if you are hunting the same spot I wouldn't hunt it two days in a row week after week. I have a similar setup at one of my spots and the first year I hunted it Saturday and Sunday for the first three weeks and after the fourth week the birds became educated and that was just about it for the rest of the year.

As far as the jerk rig if you hunt the same few spots on the pond I would do what I do and make a permanent jerk rig for each spot.

I put a steak in and drive it in to the water surface and attach a 48in flat black bungee strap and then put 3 or 4 big snap swivels on each one about 3ft apart starting about a foot from the end of the bungee  for easy on and off for the decoys.
To add a little camo to the setup I zip tie a piece of 6ft bamboo to the steak.I just use green para cord to go from the end of the bungee to the blind or tree depending on where you're hunting.

This works great for me it saves time and brings in the birds 10 times better than a mojo does.

I think the mojo scared off the two groups of birds that came in on me after the sun got up later in the morning Saturday. It wasn't my calling because my calls were left in the truck.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 9, 2013)

don't call at all.  use a jerk string sparingly.  put out confidence dekes like a pair of flocked canadas or blue heron deke.  camo has to be top notch around a wooded pond.  you'll only need a few duck decoys too.  small ponds we hunt, we put out 4.  A 5 acre lake, a dozen or so should work fine


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 9, 2013)

Everyone as given some great Ideas here is a few others.
I love a jerk strings but on your pond if it don't have a bunch of trash floating on top try one these and I like to use a drake whistle to finish. But That is me and I am far from being a expert on ducks.
Good Luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 9, 2013)

I only hunted 5 decoys the other morning.  I figured I didnt want to mess with any kind of routine that may have been established. 
Any how, Larry, I like that little motor.  I knew I had seen something like this before but have been looking for a few weeks and couldnt run back across them.  Thanks for giving me a name to use to order.
Also, I dont think I will be buying a mojo,  I am too cheap!  I like to spend my cash on bullets, shells, and gas to go hunting with.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Dec 10, 2013)

I tried that motor...... it broke the first morning.
I hunted in Illinois a few weeks ago with an old timer I met.... and we were talking and he said he has always heard that with ducks, you call to get their attention....and zip it. 
And with geese, call all the way to you, but not as loud when they get closer.  let the decoys do the work. 

seems like the old dude is right though!!


Good luck!!!


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 10, 2013)

My little motor broke after 1 use as well. Seemed like a good idea, but I was only out 10 bucks, so oh well.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 11, 2013)

ShellytheDuckSlayer said:


> I tried that motor...... it broke the first morning.
> I hunted in Illinois a few weeks ago with an old timer I met.... and we were talking and he said he has always heard that with ducks, you call to get their attention....and zip it.
> And with geese, call all the way to you, but not as loud when they get closer.  let the decoys do the work.
> 
> ...





joepuppy said:


> My little motor broke after 1 use as well. Seemed like a good idea, but I was only out 10 bucks, so oh well.



  $10 is $10.  Maybe they should build a better one and charge $20.  I would feel better about spending more and it working than spending less and losing out.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 14, 2013)

*Pics of birds ya'll helped us kill*





So we took the advise given by all you knowledgeable fellas and well, killed birds.   We actually lost a green head.  He was shot 2 or 3 additional times on the water,  but some how he swam off after he stopped flapping....  
Any how,  we barely called.  Had 4 deeks on a jerk string.  plenty of room for a landing area beside decoys.  And, we ditched my jon boat and simple canoed out and ditched the canoe in the woods.  Hunted from the beaver dam and used the brush as cover.  
Thanks guys for your help!  Now I need to come hunt with you guys next week, as I have killed or scared away my regulars.
Chris


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 14, 2013)

Good job guys congrats on a successful hunt. If I do half as well as you guys in the morning Ill be happy.

I hate losing birds too but sometimes they get  buried up into stuff and are impossible to find.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 14, 2013)

ghadarits said:


> Good job guys congrats on a successful hunt. If I do half as well as you guys in the morning Ill be happy.
> 
> I hate losing birds too but sometimes they get  buried up into stuff and are impossible to find.



we paddled around looking, but in the back there is a ton of cover...  Sad, but I realize it simply a reality.  Good luck to you sir.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

good job Topher!  congrats on taking the advice and putting it to work brother


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 14, 2013)

*Thank you*

This thread just goes to show that duck hunters can actually get along (Sometimes) and also be of help to one another. Thank you TopherAndTick for asking questions and to the rest of you for your honest input and opinions. As a bystander to these posts I have learned a lot and had some of my own opinions have been reinforced. I also hunt a small beaver pond and have had some of these same questions.  
God Bless and takem


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 14, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> View attachment 765984
> 
> View attachment 765985
> 
> ...



Great job guys and congratulations on what you learned.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Dec 14, 2013)

nice hunt congrats


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 14, 2013)

congrats, yall had a great hunt!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I really do appreciate all who have helped and even if you just seconded what another said.  It really has made my duck hunts to improve 10 fold in the last couple weeks.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes youll get bad 1 now and then I use them all the time and for years. you can take it back and get a new one. A/S warranties them.


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Dec 14, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about!!!! Glad it all worked out for you. It is rewarding for all of us to see all the advice, your understanding and devotion all come to fruition.

 Now, GET THAT GREENHEAD ON THE WALL!!!


----------



## goob (Dec 15, 2013)

Awesome! Glad yall finally scored! Now somebody laugh at my jerk rig!


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 15, 2013)

Great job! Way to take notes and put it to use!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 15, 2013)

goob said:


> Awesome! Glad yall finally scored! Now somebody laugh at my jerk rig!



I absolutely will keep it tied up.  Thanks Goob!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 15, 2013)

This is what I like to see right here! Seasoned waterfowlers helping newer waterfowlers with real tips and advice (about honest questions) to increase their chances in the field! Congrats on a great hunt!


----------

